# DOM zu HTML



## JaSu (16. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

mein Ziel ist es ein HTML File zu einem DOM umzuwandeln, das DOM zu bearbeiten und aus dem DOM wieder HTML zu bekommen (am besten HTML Code als String)

Die ersten 2 Schritte habe ich mit Hilfe von NekoHTML und den DokumentFragment hinbekommen. Nun habe ich ein DOM-Objekt will daraus aber wieder HTML machen. Ich habe es mit einem Transformer versucht, welcher aus meinem DOM leider XML macht..
aus <!doctype... wird   <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> und Sonderzeichen werden nicht mehr erkannt



TransformerFactory tFactory = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
Transformer transformer = tFactory.newTransformer();
DOMSource source = new DOMSource(doc);     // doc ist meim Dokument (DOM)
StringWriter stringWriter = new StringWriter();
StreamResult streamResult = new StreamResult(stringWriter);
transformer.transform(source, streamResult);

String resultOutput = stringWriter.toString();    //  XML Code String



Kennt jemand einen Weg statt XML HTML zu bekommen? 

Danke


----------



## Ebenius (17. Jul 2009)

Nur als Ansatz: Ich würde mir ein kleines Stylesheet bauen, das aus dem XML HTML macht.

Ebenius


----------



## Noctarius (17. Jul 2009)

XHTML ist doch bereits XML und kann ohne Umschweife in einen DOM geladen werden und daraus auch wieder geschrieben werden.


----------



## JaSu (19. Jul 2009)

Ich habe heute einen Weg gefunden, den XML Transformer anzupassen.

es gibt die Methode setOutputProperty mit der man statt XML HTML ausgeben lassen kann.

Danke


----------

